#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  currency Bitcoin

## joejonsme

Hello,

Originally developed as the accounting method for the virtual currency Bitcoin, blockchains – which use what's known as distributed ledger technology (DLT) – are appearing in a variety of commercial applications today. Currently, the technology is primarily used to verify transactions, within digital currencies though it is possible to digitize, code and insert practically any document into the blockchain. Doing so creates an indelible record that cannot be changed; furthermore, the record’s authenticity can be verified by the entire community using the blockchain instead of a single centralized authority.



Thank you

----------


## galihprop303

> Hello,
> 
> Originally developed as the accounting method for the virtual currency Bitcoin, blockchains – which use what's known as distributed ledger technology (DLT) – are appearing in a variety of commercial applications today. Currently, the technology is primarily used to verify transactions, within digital currencies though it is possible to digitize, code and insert practically any document into the blockchain. Doing so creates an indelible record that cannot be changed; furthermore, the record’s authenticity can be verified by the entire community using the blockchain instead of a single centralized authority.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Interesting aspect of the everyday trader thing. Unfortunately, sometimes to be professional is not enough to get the good income. So even the high level specialists get assistance from such guides etc.

----------


## DannyD

> Interesting aspect of the everyday trader thing. Unfortunately, sometimes to be professional is not enough to get the good income. So even the high level specialists get assistance from such guides etc.
> -----------------------------------------
> trading with https://3commas.io/blog/cryptohopper-vs-3commas-review


What about correct approach to trading? For instance, if you do not know how to increase profit or you are the newcomer, it is easier to check with the professional in the area. Why not?

----------

